# Final pictures of Boris who has found his new home at last



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Liz


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Stunning cat/kitten....beautiful pics. Id love a cat like that.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous looking boy, glad he has found a new home xx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow he is just stunning. :001_tt1:
I would give an arm and a leg for a cat like him.
I would give both arms and a leg for a Chinchilla Persian. lol 
I hope he settles quickly into his new home.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Stunning cat/kitten....beautiful pics. Id love a cat like that.


Shouldn't be too hard to find, he's a Tiffanie.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Purrrrfect said:


> Wow he is just stunning. :001_tt1:
> I would give an arm and a leg for a cat like him.
> I would give both arms and a leg for a Chinchilla Persian. lol
> I hope he settles quickly into his new home.


Yes well, he is 61/128 chinchilla so that explains why you like him but like the chinchilla more 

I love chinnies too, it's just the matting and the runny eyes that are the trouble. Have had three in my time.

Liz


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

lizward said:


> Shouldn't be too hard to find, he's a Tiffanie.
> 
> Liz


Ive never heard of them....mind you there's alot id never heard of until i came on here.


----------



## beanie (Dec 13, 2008)

He is very striking and gorgeous.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow he is a stunner, beautiful,glad he has a forever loving home,


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

he is stunning :thumbup1:

i love his ears!

glad he has a nice forever home now


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Very cute! :thumbsup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

He is stunning:drool: glad he has found a new and loving homexx


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow he is gorgeous


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

he is stunning....i love his colour! :thumbup1:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww bless, I am so glad Boris has found his new home xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone. He is a cutie. I think I will have to keep one next time round (just don't quite know how to break it to my husband!!)

Liz


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Gorgeous!:thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's so adorable. I hope he loves and is loved in his new home. Perhaps we'll see him again if his new slave comes on here?


----------

